# Opt Laser PLH3D-6W-XF On Avid Desktop Pro



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

My CNC mentor and neighbor, Howard Boehm, has done some great YouTube videos on CNC accessories. This one is how he added a 6 watt burning laser (PLH3D-6W-XF) to his AVID Desktop Pro CNC Router.

I believe he is working on a "How to Make It Video" but it isn't ready yet.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is another demo of his newest build.


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

Darn it.. now I have to add a laser to my cnc!! ^^


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Flipsi said:


> Darn it.. now I have to add a laser to my cnc!! ^^


Stay tuned. He is doing a video on how to do it with all the part numbers and where to get them.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have strongly considered adding a laser to our CNC but I have a really good relationship with the trophy shop I do woodworking for (they have 3 lasers and do work for me, often for free). But even at that there have been times when engraving something right on the CNC before removing it after machining would've been so much better and less work in the long run. 

However, these videos really move the needle toward adding that laser. It's been so long since I looked at them and I had no idea they worked this well and this smoothly. I can't wait for his 'how to' video on this, Gary.

The laser shop's machines are much faster but their main Epilog cost over $50k so I would expect it to be faster.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm interested too but that one is $550 for 6w. 
Ortur has a portable one that's $175 for 4w and you can engrave on any sized object. So???? 
For me It's kind of a toss up between a laser and a rotary 4th axis. 

https://youtu.be/UVjWKkfv-KU


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> I'm interested too but that one is $550 for 6w.
> Ortur has a portable one that's $175 for 4w and you can engrave on any sized object. So????
> For me It's kind of a toss up between a laser and a rotary 4th axis.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UVjWKkfv-KU


I vote rotary axis first! lol


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> I'm interested too but that one is $550 for 6w.
> Ortur has a portable one that's $175 for 4w and you can engrave on any sized object. So????
> For me It's kind of a toss up between a laser and a rotary 4th axis.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UVjWKkfv-KU


Not too bad, Joe. I like the portability and the larger size model would be even better.



MoHawk said:


> I vote rotary axis first! lol


For me the rotary axis makes more sense, Bob, although it would be cool to have both the laser and rotary axis on the same CNC machine. Virtually unlimited possibilities!

David


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

Gary Salisbury said:


> Stay tuned. He is doing a video on how to do it with all the part numbers and where to get them.


Great I'll be the first to watch and like that video!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> For me the rotary axis makes more sense, Bob, although it would be cool to have both the laser and rotary axis on the same CNC machine. Virtually unlimited possibilities!
> 
> David


David, Do you think you have enough room on your Z-Axis to mount the 3d printer head and the plasma torch? 😉
Ol' blue is gonna look like a big swiss army knife!! 🙂


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha! Wouldn't that be awesome! 

David


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

He posted this video but that isn't his CNC. If anything new shows up, I'll post it here. 

In the mean time, here is his playlist of 23 videos about this particular laser that people have done:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUKwIOHrape4qFq-0Ek6lmiujNZCP-gq6


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I really like the idea of having a laser on my cnc however for me the smoke smell would prohibit it's use since my machine is in my basement. I need to buy another cnc for my large detached workshop or a dedicated laser! lol is what my wife would say!!!:laugh2:


----------

